# Chloe



## Ratsinmybeard (Dec 27, 2014)

This is Chloe


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That has to be the most unique head spot/split cap I've ever seen!


----------



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

Awe she's so cute 😍😍


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

She's beautiful


----------



## Ratsinmybeard (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry this is late, I'm a welder and I work a lot so I don't get to be on here too much but thank you for all the nice comments. Chloe is such an outgoing little girl and I've always thought she was a pretty ratty.


----------



## Giant Mouse (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes she is cute she's a dumbo as well I see


----------

